# oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question?



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I know vw's have high oil pressure on cold starts and somewhat in general, and ive heard the need for restrictors. My question is this, what amount of pressure is necessary for a turbo to function correctly? I assume not very much. My SLC has an oil pressure gauge (1-10 yes 10 bar







) stock, but ive only put about 10 miles on the car before pulling the motor, and ive never checked what the pressure actually was!
My question is fairly VR specific, but what do you run as a restrictor and is it absolutely crucial to do so? I am concerned as much about running too little oil as I am about too much oil and killing the seals in der turbo







I will have the nose off the car (obviously) when reinstalling the motor, and the oil lines will be done as such. I like working with oil lines when there is nothing in between myself and the filter housing, so Id like to address this situation now








Thanks,
Lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (leebro61)*

Turbos don't need a lot of oil pressure. As a general rule, 60 psi is the MAX you should feed any turbo. My 2.0L with 150,000kms makes 120 at idle with 10W30 when I first start it. Warm, it will idle around 65 psi. I'm not sure what VR6 pressures look like, but it's probably similar.
According to Corky Bell, most turbos will be happy with 5 psi at idle. So I'm not worried about sending too little pressure with my restrictor. I haven't done it yet, but I plan to T my autometer sender into my feed line after the restrictor, to see exactly how much pressure is getting to it.
Hope that helps!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (Agtronic)*

yes it does. Any body else know where i can find one? Does VRquick still have em? That name sounds familiar for oil restrictors....either that or im nuts


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (leebro61)*

ATP


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

i placed an atp order on a saturday, it shipped on monday, and i got it on friday.
all i ordered was the oil restrictor for 14$, and placed the order via thier new website. 23$ total with shipping.
after saying for years about how its no big deal, and you dont need one.......
the 17 degrees BELOW ZERO temps from yesterday, and this past week, have literally been giving me oil temps off the scale on my autometer gauge. Im getting blue smoke now......


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (speed51133!)*

Im convinced








Im trying to move to daytona beach next year and go to school living in our condo, but regardless the cold start pressure is higher than my turbo would be liking.... regardless of outside temp.
Good to know ATP has em. Thanks guys!
BTW- Should I be ordering a certain bore on the restrictor?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (leebro61)*

This is the 'same' thing only different execution....
Most Vr6 Turbos run 'long' oil feed line from the front of the motor (top
of the oil filter) to the turbo on the backside.
Just use a AN-3 for this line. The small id combined with the long length will create 
the pressure drop you are looking for.
Also, don't be confused with pressure measured at the oil filter housing, being
the same at the end of a long, small feed line (AN-4 or AN-3) at the turbo.
If you want to truly know what the TURBO is seeing, mount the pressure
sender onto the top of the turbo. 
I am by no means tryng to talk you out of installing a restictor, I just want you
to be able to decide if you truly need one.
My opinion: (no flames please, just what I think)
I think the hype of blowing turbo seals has been exaggerated somewhat.
Most of the stories I hear(read) about are from 1st time turbo/NA conversion
owners, somewhat lacking in experience, using junkyard/used turbos,
pushing the turbo beyond its efficiency envelope, a VERY low budget setup
(i.e cut corners)....
There could also be a link between what motor you have....2L ABA or VR6.
I can't think of one vr6T that has blown turbo seals from 'high' oil pressure.
Again, I could be entirely wrong, its just the way I see it.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (Jefnes3)*

jeff, from my memory I can recall one or two cases where a vr6 owner has claimed a smoking turbo from too much pressure.
Regardless, your opinion is always more than welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (leebro61)*

one thing you might want to consider instead of using a restrictor inline before the turbo is a small inline oil filter. This is how I plan on running my setup, the oil filter will serve to purposes, restrict oil flow and also protect the turbo from oil debris the filter might miss. 
Maybe overkill... maybe not but for the cost of the inline filter (about $12.00) its worth the peice of mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (schrickedVR6)*

Jeff is correct. If you use a -3an line you will be fine. But if you have a -4an I would recommend a restrictor. Good to know ATP is selling them now, cause I got tired of making them. Mine were all hand made.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (VRQUICK)*

awesome, thanks guys!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (VRQUICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRQUICK* »_Mine were all hand made. 

How time did you spend on each one, and what was the selling price?
(just a question for thought)
(you probably can't pay the mortgage with this business)

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (leebro61)*

i only get a 6bar max at my Vr turbo and i measure between oilcooler and turbo at the middle in the oilfeed line .
So what size is the hole in the restriction ??


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
How time did you spend on each one, and what was the selling price?
(just a question for thought)
(you probably can't pay the mortgage with this business)

Jeffrey Atwood

I can't say how much for each one cause I did them in batches. I would say I averaged about 4 an hour if I was doing at least 40 or more at a time. I was selling them for $18.50 shipped. I thought it was quite a fair price. I think I sold at least 200 of them. There was no market at all for these when I started, but now there is ATP and a Nissan place have them now for the same price I sold them for about. It really gets old sitting in front of the lathe all day.


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_i only get a 6bar max at my Vr turbo and i measure between oilcooler and turbo at the middle in the oilfeed line .
So what size is the hole in the restriction ??

If I were you I would get a restrictor. I would like to keep it under 4 bar max. Restrictor should be around .060.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (VRQUICK)*

0.060 inch ??
= 1.5mm 
thats wery small


----------



## tropicorange20v (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (foffa2002)*

If you think .060" is small, the restrictor ATP sells for the ballbearing turbos has a .030" hole. VRQUICK has measured before and after restrictor oil pressure readings, and .060 is a safe size.


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (tropicorange20v)*

I lost the one I bought from VRQUICK.







So I'm running with no restrictor now.


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (leebro61)*

Does it matter if you put the oil restrictor right after the oil filter housing or right before the oil inlet on turbo.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (avw4me)*

Best just before turbo inlet...
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Best just before turbo inlet...

I couldn't do that on mine since my turbo oil feed inlet is a pipe thread, and the restrictor is a normal thread.


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (foffa2002)*

How large is AN-3 internal diameter?? (in inches or mm)


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
I couldn't do that on mine since my turbo oil feed inlet is a pipe thread, and the restrictor is a normal thread. 

Agtronic, the restrictor is 1/8th NPT. NPT = National Pipe Thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (Impact_Wrench)*

any AN number is that number divided by 16
3AN= 3/16in ID
4AN= 4/16in=1/4in ID
etc.


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_any AN number is that number divided by 16
3AN= 3/16in ID
4AN= 4/16in=1/4in ID
etc.

Ya learn something new everyday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Man, I almost feel sorry for you guys, Metric is sooo much easier to deal with.
AN, NTP, SAE.... yikes


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (Impact_Wrench)*

AN was started to prevent all the confusion with BSP, NPT, Metric, UNF, UNC, JIC, 45 deg. flare, it really IS rediculous.
the A/N stands for Army/Navy. They started the thread and 37 degree flare as a standard for military jobs, so that all the different companies that made fittings for anything would have to have AN fittings so they could be sure they would all fit up, and not need to have literally 100's of adapters laying around.
for some reason automotive motorsports and the aviation industry really took the whole AN thing to the next level. the FAA or something like that claims the 37 degree flare does a better job at sealing than the standard 45 degree compression fitting. who knows.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (tropicorange20v)*

i got my restriktor now .
i made a 0.060 and my presure is 1 bar lower
6mm = 8bar
4= 7
1.5mm = 4.5 bar-5 bar
i think the 0.030 inch = 0.75 mm would be the best.
i will make another one and give you the results


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (foffa2002)*

I am going to be running my oil feed lines soon so I have a question for the people who know stuff about this.
If i ran a 4 AN line and put a "T" for two 3 AN lines would that be sufficient for lowering the pressure to my turbos?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (VRQUICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRQUICK* »_Agtronic, the restrictor is 1/8th NPT. NPT = National Pipe Thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You serious?







Damn! I find this thread stuff so complicated! So you're saying I screwed my 1/8th NPT fitting into the metric threaded top of the oil filter housing? And it worked too?!







NICE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: oil restrictor/turbo oil pressure question? (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
You serious?







Damn! I find this thread stuff so complicated! So you're saying I screwed my 1/8th NPT fitting into the metric threaded top of the oil filter housing? And it worked too?!







NICE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's cool it will fit both sides. The top of the oil filter housing, although it is metric it is the same thread with out the taper. At least you have a 2.0 so you can just reach down there and remove it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

